# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Removal of picture rails/skirting from rendered walls

## erm2706

Hi everyone, 
I'm considering replacing some old painted and damaged picture rails/skirting etc with new, stained versions. 
The walls they are attached to are cement render and I'm not sure how they would be attached or what would be the best method of removal to avoid damaging the walls too much. 
Also, after this job is completed, what is the best way to attach the new rails etc to said walls. 
Just to be a real pain, what type of wood/stain is best for hardwearing areas? 
Cheers

----------


## mic-d

How old is the house do you think?  They could be glued up or if it is an older house they may be screwed or nailed into fibre or plastic plugs in the wall.  You should be able to do some detective work and uncover some puttied-over fasteners if they are there - dragging a strong magnet across the surface will often times find them if they are well concealed (i use a tiny magnet from an old hex driver bit, because it is light enough to hold its own weight on a concealed screw).  If there are screws then unscrew them, if they are nails lever off the mouldings.  First score along the top and bottom of the mouldings with a stanley knife or a score-and-snap knife to break the paint/filler seal.  Tap a stout paint scraper under the egde and then use an old blunt chisel on top of this to prise it away.  
You might put the new mouldings up with a combination of liquid nails and a few nails to hold it in place until it sets.
I think tassie oak would be the best hardwearing timber with a range of mouldings easily available. 
Cheers
Michael

----------


## erm2706

Thanks Mic-d, 
I pulled the skirting/architraves off. They were attached to the brickwork via nails in wooden wedges in the wall. 
If I go the tassie oak route for the replacements, what is the best finish/stain. I've seen other houses with stained timber which looked spot on however never knew what they used. 
Cheers

----------


## mic-d

I think you should go to a paint shop and look at their samples.  Only you know what your decor is like and what will fit with it.  Glad to hear you got them down OK. 
Cheers
Michael

----------


## conwood

If the grain in nice and how you want it, a clear penetrating oil would be fine, or even some poly if you want better wearing. Other questions to ask yourself,dark or light, painted etc.  
I replaced my original rails and skirtings (painted) with very light nails. All a recent reno required was to pull them off by hand sand and clean walls, paint them with ease and same with rails in shed at a nice painting/beer height. Re-nail and touch up nails when up and bingo, nice clean job. 
conwood

----------

